# Addition Airbrush Information Wanted



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Airbrush Techies,
I have always wanted to get into airbrushing and now that I am getting into making some cranks & spoons, I am taking the plunge. I am a firm believer in getting the best I can afford, but I do have a $$ limit to spend. I want to know if any of you have used any of the AB's below, can make suggestions for needle/nozzle size requirements, and any other recommendations. I will primarily spray acrylics, make frequent color changes and will use these for other hobbies and crafts, but almost all will be small and more detailed in nature...no large areas (for now that is). That being said, I have narrowed down my choices to the following Iwata Products.

*High Performance Series, Dual Action:*
HP-B Plus .2mm Gravity feed 1/16oz. $160
HP-C Plus .3mm Gravity feed 1/3oz. $160
HP-SB Plus .2mm Side feed 1/8oz. $200

*Eclipse Series, Dual Action:*
HP-SBS .35mm Side Feed/Bottom Suction 1/8oz. $110


I understand .3mm and .35mm nozzle/needle sizes will to be more than adequate to handle thicker acrylics (from what I have read) but I really like the idea of the side feed and/or smaller profile of the HP-B and they are all standard with a 2mm N/N. Can any of you confirm that a .2mm size will effectively handle thicker paints without clogging up? I think I can purchase optional .3mm N/N, but the extra $40-$50 is not something I want to spend right now. If you have a HP-C, does the cup interfere with your line of sight to your subject? It seems to be the most all-around, versitle AB and may make the most sense for my first AB. Looking for any info you can offer up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I use the HP-C and the cup does not interfere with your line of sight. I've shot both enamels and Createx through it. Both atomize well. At times you must thin the paints, especially pearls, which tend to clog the tip a bit, but it isn't a serious problem, just a bit tricky.

The C model is a great all-around tool and if I were to buy only one that would probably be the best bet. It can provide a lot of detail and you can cheat a bit by removing the tip, which does nothing more than protect the needle. By removing the tip, you can get the AB a bit closer to the work and draw finer lines. Just be careful because if you drop the AB with the tip/protector removed, you have a good chance of bending the tip of the exposed tip of the needle.

Also you'd be surprised how much surface you can cover if you fill that cup to the top, so it really serves double duty when necessary.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks vc...your input is appreciated...anyone else have any thoughts?


----------

